# Upgrading CPU onto DA061 / 078L-AM3 motherboard



## ckyen (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello

I have a L5351 machine, with DA061 / 078L-AM3 Packard Bell OneTwo L5351 Motherboard MB.U5N01.002

Current cpu is Athlon II x 2 220 / 2.80ghz / 65 watt / 64 bit

I'm looking to update the cpu to a quad core compatible one.

I downloaded the correct PDF user instruction manual for the machine.

At looking at the instruction manual parts diagram for the machine there is a list of cpu's amongst the data.

Can anyone confirm to me that these cpu's, I presume are all these cpu's are compatible for the same motherboard in the machine?

Contacting Packard Bell directly is useless by phone or email and I think they may have put the answer in this PDF file.

Should I strictly stick to the list or do you think I could use similar one not on the list ?

For example these are not listed:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 - 3.2 GHz Quad-Core (HDX955FBGMBOX) Processor Black Edition

AMD Phenom II X4 965 - 3.4 GHz Quad-Core (HDX955FBGMBOX) Processor Black Edition

I'm not looking to over clock, basically remove the dual core and replace with quad core to speed things up a little.

But making sure the right one fits and works correctly.

Both these sites suggest there are more Phenom II x 3 & x 4 / Athlon II x 2 / x 3 / x4 variants than mentioned in the user manual for my machine.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom II X4 910e - HD910EOCK4DGM (HD910EOCGMBOX).html

http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/CPUs/AMD/index.html

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Several things to note here. The obvious, the motherboard has to have the socket needed for the cpu you want to use, and there are several cases of a socket (ie: motherboard chipset) not supporting all of the cpu's that actually fit the socket. And the most important, the cpu has to be supported by the BIOS. OEM makers often lock the BIOS to only support the few cpus that were actually used in that model line. To save time, money, and frustration, verify which cpu's are actually supported with the manufacturer.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I highly doubt either of those cpus would work. If you notice the cpus in the support list are 65W or 45W models. The 955 is a 125W processor and there are two different 965s; one is 125W and the other 140W.
Packard bell uses very low end parts ie mb, pw supply, etc. I do not think the mb is capable of running a 125W cpu let alone a 140W unit.


----------



## ckyen (Sep 20, 2014)

Re crjdriver:

Yes I think your right and it would be best to stick to the same power wattage rating when replacing for a quad core cpu that is on the list.

The Athlon II x2 220 currently installed is 65w.

Ive spoke to a few other suppliers and they also confirm that the cpus listed as on the manufacturers instruction users pdf chart will work.

If it's not on the manufacturers parts list for that particular machine then its not compatible with that mother board.

I will post an update once I have found a suitable quad core cpu to fit. 

Thanks to all replies.


----------

